# Oooh nice little "gift haul" from Costco!



## LeeleeBell (Nov 1, 2009)

My mom got this set for me from Costco today!

Apparently this was $15 including the montemarte (purples, which she knows I love lol) palette + a mascara (doesn't look to be a great one) + a mini liquid liner (looks awesome!) + a crease brush #9(looks ok) = happy me.

Last time I went to Costco, I bought myself a talking eye palette (bronze one) that I use a lot & love....so ♥ Costco Stila specials!


----------



## Ebbychina (Nov 1, 2009)

Those colours are so pretty! Enjoy!


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 1, 2009)

Great find; enjoy!


----------



## MsHielo (Nov 2, 2009)

Love those purples! What a great deal!


----------



## BebeGirl123 (Nov 7, 2009)

Pretty purples. Great deal!


----------



## claralikesguts (Nov 7, 2009)

nice haul! #9 is one of my favorite brushes


----------



## PollyRhythm (Nov 8, 2009)

Damn! That was so sweet of your mom, I wish my Costco sold Stila.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Nov 8, 2009)

Wow love it! $15??? I hope my Costco will get it!


----------



## Hypathya (Nov 9, 2009)

Amazing quad! Enjoy!!


----------



## ms. kendra (Nov 9, 2009)

Very nice! I love purples too.


----------



## x-giggles-x (Nov 29, 2009)

wow i love those colors soo pretty!


----------



## gemmel06 (Nov 30, 2009)

very nice hope you enjoy


----------



## mevish (Nov 30, 2009)

such pretty colours!


----------



## Elle93 (Nov 30, 2009)

those are SO pretty. have fun


----------

